# ENFP, Type 7!



## Raistlin (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm new to this forum. I've always been very interested in personality types, but only have just recently started reading up more on them.

Thought I'd give some background info on me ...

I'm the top graphic artist in my workplace, and I am the one that people come to when they have a question about anything, even if its not my area of expertise. At work, I make sure I excel and love the attention I get on a daily basis. Within the past few years, I became the Creative Director and have the challenge of managing a team of artists. Unfortunately, I prefer to lead by example and get quite frustrated when others don't set their bar as high as me. I really need to be more attentive to those employees who don't try to grow in their role. I do have a bad tendency to just do everything myself because I know it will be done correctly. Getting better, but still need to improve.

In my personal life, I am very extroverted and love to be the center of attention. I'm silly, loud and fun, and I don't really care if I annoy others with my antics, because I'm having fun. Although I am very sensitive to the way people perceive me, which is a bit conflicting. I don't care if they think I'm a bit wacky, because wacky is fun and entertaining. But if they think that I'm something that is socially substandard, then I get upset. I don't necessarily care if its true or not, just that they think it.

I love sarcasm and a quick wit. I love interacting with people who make me think. I am extremely passionate, but can loose interest in a subject or person once it becomes boring and mundane. I hate sitting still and love to be on the move. In fact, sitting here writing this is helping me to not go out of my mind from sheer boredom.

I am also impulsive, which has gotten me in trouble with about every aspect of my life. Sigh. I'll learn one day. Maybe.


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Raistlin and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Raistlin. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Raistlin said:


> I'm new to this forum. I've always been very interested in personality types, but only have just recently started reading up more on them.
> 
> Thought I'd give some background info on me ...
> 
> ...


Greetings Raistlin. Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I love your description of yourself. You are a good classic ENFP. roud:


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Welcome Raistlin,

We have arcade games and a game forum to help with the boredom. Check them out

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Your mood amuses me. Welcome.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Wohoo, more 7 ENFPs. Welcome!


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

hello and welcome

*tries to think of something flirty to say, but fails*


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Hello!

It's always good to see another ENFP on the board.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd like to give you a "hello" but I'm a little taken aback that a forum robot has a twitter account.

What has the world come to?


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

The worst thing would be if it commented on you specifically on the profile, then I'd be really scared.


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

slowriot said:


> The worst thing would be if it commented on you specifically on the profile, then I'd be really scared.


I'm already really scared.

Lance! Do something :crazy:


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Raistlin, I'm very interested in getting to know you. *tries to hide the fact that she collects ENFPs, but it just is so hard to hide*


----------

